# Controversial horse roping event



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I would want to do a lot more research into this sport to understand it before I voted. I would need to hear from both it's supporters and it's detractors to make an informed decision.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, I am not sure how to feel about that. I will say that those guys are a LOT gentler than you'll see in Mexico.

I wonder why they used babies.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Our rescue had a pony who was part of several of these events. *It should be outlawed*. He had a dislocated hip that was irreparable. He managed to live comfortable enough on it until he was older and lost the muscle that was holding him together. He did have to be put down.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I posted in another thread about this but here's my opinion.

I find the current way they do this to be sick. How can horsemen claim to like horses and then do this to them?

In any case, I can see how roping a horse would be fun, but maybe if they changed the sport and made it so they roped and the fastest time to get both ropes around the neck wins or if they rope it, and then halter/put a bareback pad on it or something and the fastest time wins...I don't know. It's not for me.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It should be outlawed everywhere, not just in some states. Horse bustling is pointless, dangerous, and cruel. The 'wild' horse race should be done away with as well. So should bronc busting. Hot shoting a horse is not sport.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Utah Equine, You need to know the difference between horse tripping and horse roping. When you get more educated come talk.


----------



## UtahEquine (Dec 6, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Utah Equine, You need to know the difference between horse tripping and horse roping. When you get more educated come talk.


Educate me.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Traditional Mexican horse tripping is roping the hinds only, not roping the neck and fronts. 

Roping around the neck and then fronts and laying them is what is used for working horses to brand and doctor young stock. The Mexicans also do mangana which is the same but not to be confused with tripping.

In the video that was posted in a different thread that was supposedly with _your_ blog showed a bald faced horse "dragged by the neck". If you actually watch the horse was not dragged, he hopped around and fell, the roper faced and gave slack as not to choke. He handled the horse properly for the situation.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm on my phone and can't view the article. And to be totally honest, I'm not too familiar with either sport, but is this not similar to calf roping? If it's cruel to rope foals, shouldn't it be the same with calves? Are the two different? I don't care for either myself, but it seems more people get outraged at foal roping than calf roping because we ride horses, whereas cows are just food livestock.

Will have to look more into it when I get to an actual computer.

ETA: I'm talking purely about sport. I understand the need to rope on a farm out of necessity.


----------



## UtahEquine (Dec 6, 2013)

COWCHICK77, why did the horse fall down in the first place? 

Are you suggesting that one event is more humane than the other or are they all humane? (Tripping, roping or mangana) I am looking for opinions on this matter. 

How do you defend horse roping as a sport?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

UtahEquine said:


> COWCHICK77, why did the horse fall down in the first place?
> 
> Are you suggesting that one event is more humane than the other or are they all humane? (Tripping, roping or mangana) I am looking for opinions on this matter.
> 
> How do you defend horse roping as a sport?


Bad draw, some animals react differently to being handled whether it be cattle, horses, goats whatever.

How is horse roping any different than any other sporting event using livestock or animals?


----------



## UtahEquine (Dec 6, 2013)

I understand. Horses get hurt in many sporting events including events like racing and even showing. However, most racing tracks have a vet on call and all horses are checked prior to the race. Endurance race horses are checked periodically during the event. 
As pointed out in the article, horses are not built as sturdy as cattle. They are easier to break than cattle. Also, horses usually go onto becoming riding horses which is difficult if they have been used as roping stock. This event can leave horses crippled for the rest of their lives. 
All of that was explained in the article.
Did you even read it? 
Why else should this event be legal?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> I'm on my phone and can't view the article. And to be totally honest, I'm not too familiar with either sport, but is this not similar to calf roping? If it's cruel to rope foals, shouldn't it be the same with calves? Are the two different? I don't care for either myself, but it seems more people get outraged at foal roping than calf roping because we ride horses, whereas cows are just food livestock.
> 
> Will have to look more into it when I get to an actual computer.
> 
> ETA: I'm talking purely about sport. I understand the need to rope on a farm out of necessity.


When you get on your computer go to YouTube and type in team roping, then type in steer busting. There is a difference. Same with horses. There is no good reason for busting.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

UtahEquine said:


> I understand. Horses get hurt in many sporting events including events like racing and even showing. However, most racing tracks have a vet on call and all horses are checked prior to the race. Endurance race horses are checked periodically during the event.
> As pointed out in the article, horses are not built as sturdy as cattle. They are easier to break than cattle. Also, horses usually go onto becoming riding horses which is difficult if they have been used as roping stock. This event can leave horses crippled for the rest of their lives.
> All of that was explained in the article.
> Did you even read it?
> Why else should this event be legal?


I did read the article but however not everything you read on the internet is true. 

UtahEquine, I will admit to be 'on the hook' about the subject as it something that hits very close to home. I deal with livestock everyday, it is my job, it is how we make a living. Livestock well being dictates my life and my well being.
We use horses to take care of cattle. They are a valuable tool to get a job done. With that said, you said in the above quote - horses that are used as roping stock are difficult to make into riding horses. This is very untrue. Think about it, why are horses roped? They are roped so they can be castrated, vaccinated, branded and halter broke. After that they are started to become ranch horses. All of our current horses have been roped and handled in the same manner. All these horses are ranging from 2-15 years old, healthy, strong and willing. 
We rope our horses to catch them in the morning to go to work, not fore footed, but roped around the neck. They have learned to give to it exactly like you teach a horse to give to the halter. Yet if it is so traumatizing I wouldn't be able to walk up to pet them in a several hundred acre pasture. 
All I ask is not to judge a lifestyle or sport on a 4 minute YouTube clip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I think in a ranch setting where it is necessary is different, but I have seen cattle who are being roped in rodeos break their necks, and some didn't die instantly. I have seen countless numbers of them have to hauled away on a stretcher and put down or the body be disposed of. If cattle are supposedly hardier, then isn't that gonna happen to the horses too? On the ranch, sure, as a sport? No, why do it when you don't have to, you're just taking risks with young horses lives that you don't have to.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it is disgusting. There is a reason why stocks were invented. 

Cattle are food animals. If they get injured or break a leg, they can be rendered for meat. It is different with horses, as they are expected to be ridden. Horses are too fragile. I wonder how many of those horses will go on to have lameness problems down the road. As yearlings they are not done growing and it can leave them with permanent damage. Minor damage may not show up until years later, when that injury starts developing more and more arthritis... 

Flip over injuries are known to cause pelvic injuries. There are very thick ligaments in the pelvis and if those get torn... The prognosis is poor. I would also be concerned with injuries to the head and neck.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ForeverSunRider said:


> I posted in another thread about this but here's my opinion.
> 
> I find the current way they do this to be sick. How can horsemen claim to like horses and then do this to them?
> 
> In any case, I can see how roping a horse would be fun, but maybe if they changed the sport and made it so they roped and the fastest time to get both ropes around the neck wins or if they rope it, and then halter/put a bareback pad on it or something and the fastest time wins...I don't know. It's not for me.


More likely to injure a horse with two ropes around the neck. 
There is a reason for roping around the neck then front footing, it's the safest way to rope one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

4horses said:


> I think it is disgusting. There is a reason why stocks were invented.
> 
> *I have seen more freak outs and wrecks in a set of stocks than roping to take care of young untouched stock. How would you go about safely castrating with the horse standing up in a set of stocks?*
> 
> I wonder how many of those horses will go on to have lameness problems down the road. As yearlings they are not done growing and it can leave them with permanent damage. Minor damage may not show up until years later, when that injury starts developing more and more arthritis... .


*All of our horses have been roped and handled in this manner. Some of them are well into their teens and still going strong. After they are retired from ranch work they usually go on to be kids horses or trail horses for pleasure riders.*


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

This is a very interesting topic- I honestly have never heard of horse roping/ tripping though can tell there are differences. 

I can't say too much other than although the article is interesting, it does seem to be written in a pretty biased manner. I would do some more in depth research on the subject before forming a full opinion, but in general, I believe roping (both cattle and horses) is ranch work and should be left to the pros who know what they are doing and who do it for a living. Not totally necessary for a rodeo as it is difficult to regulate some aspects.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not sure of the point to leave an opinion after reading a VERY biased article. 

Not saying I am for or against it, because I cannot base judgement or opinion off of one biased article.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I will say that I thought transporting horses in a double decker truck was no longer allowed? That turned me off from the very first, loading 40 young horses in a double decker trailer for transport.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

4horses said:


> Cattle are food animals. If they get injured or break a leg, they can be rendered for meat. It is different with horses, as they are expected to be ridden. Horses are too fragile.


I really just don't get that attitude at all. Just because cattle are 'food animals'(you may not realise horses are too in many circles), that somehow makes it OK to maim them in the name of sport?? I don't think it is fair or reasonable for any baby animal to be handled in this manner when not absolutely necessary. I know cattle are stronger, but their 'green' bones & joints are still fragile.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Eeeh, I don't see the need for it "as a sport".

I understand if it's used legitimately, on a ranch or what have you.

But as a sport, I don't see the necessity of any of it- most rodeo-like events that involve chasing down an animal and tying it up (wether it be horse, cow, sheep, goat or chickens ) as well as the actual rodeo-riding (bull riding, horse bronc riding- NOT things like cutting, pole bending and barrel racing) as far as i've seen, easily cause too much damage to the animal to be justified.

I could of course be wrong though- I can only base my judgement off what I've seen.

Doing an activity that easily causes harm to an animal just because its 'tradition' is beyond me- stoning people and burning people at the stake used to be 'tradition' too did it not?
Nowadays if a cow needs to be caught or a horse needs to be caught and broken in there are much more humane ways to do so IMO.

Thats not to say that its completely bad- like said, I understand if its necessary- on a ranch or the like... But just 'for fun' theres too much risk involved.

Again though, I haven't had much experience with it so I'm fully open to the idea if it can be done without harm and distress to the animal 

Just my 2 cents ^.^


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am *vehemently* against this type of sport.....some traditions should have NEVER taken hold nor should they have ever been started. 

Mexico has the number one most abusive to animal behavior in the americas because they have very little laws against it and its that "its tradition" machoism mentality. Like that Mexican "horse dancing" crap they try to pass off as "classic". Its nothing more than beating (not training) the animals legs to music to make it "dance" and is not in rythym or cadence or grace....just fear, pain, misery. (I would like to beat those doing it across the shins with a stick, pipe, metal rod etc to make them "dance")

I dont even like calf roping as a sport, or horse wrangling, or or even goat tying. Chasing a small animal via big animal, slamming it to the ground and dragging it across the arena via its neck (even if its a few feet) is not what I call fun. I am sure the poor animal on the receiving end doesnt think its fun either.

I say *OUTLAW IT*.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The only roping event I have ever been a fan of is break-away roping. It's a way of showing a ropers talent without causing unnecessary harm.

But I think it's important to understand the difference between roping for sport and out of necessity. If, say, an unhandled horse needed to be caught, roping is the fastest way, probably most effective way.

The article has a lot of good points though. Horses and cattle ARE built differently. Those yearlings WERE used far too many times if the article is accurate.

I'm torn. I personally don't like the idea of it as a sport, but if it was more carefully managed, I would say to allow it if not merely for traditional purposes. By being more carefully managed, I mean each horse only being used once, and there being vets on site.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

loosie said:


> I really just don't get that attitude at all. Just because cattle are 'food animals'(you may not realise horses are too in many circles), that somehow makes it OK to maim them in the name of sport?? I don't think it is fair or reasonable for any baby animal to be handled in this manner when not absolutely necessary. I know cattle are stronger, but their 'green' bones & joints are still fragile.


100% agree. I don't care what kind of animal it is, to me that poor baby is terrified of what's going on and it's just plain out mean to subject them to that. I can completely understand on a farm if you have no other way of getting your animals. That's different than letting a baby loose in a loud bright arena, away from mom, and chasing it down on a horse, roping it, injuring it, etc. Even if no injuries EVER happened I wouldn't think it was humane for the babies - whether it be cow, horse, buffalo, hippo, you name it. Just because a cow can be eaten doesn't mean it should be allowed to be tormented in the name of sport beforehand. They aren't a lesser animal just because they're food stock.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I understand the need in a ranch setting but its not done repeatedly. Its done to brand/doctor and then to catch them to brake (and at one point its just one rope around the neck and they come quietly), not "hey lets rope the same 20 foals for 100 rounds!" I don't like roping as a sport but more is done for cows protection than that of a foal. I cont see a neck guard or leg guard to prevent rope burns, or even leg splints to protect the legs in anyway. My mare was used for tripping and roping, if she even saw a rope she was trying to jump out of her stall. She would panic and run like the devil himself was after her. After working with her I can swing a rope and 'catch' her and she is OK. Her hips where out, she gets arthritis induced string-halt in her left rear leg and she is now developing arthritis in her neck. 

Roping on the ranch is necessary, and I support that, but repeatedly for sport not OK. remember dog fighting, cock fighting and even horse fighting is considered sports in come countries as well as horse tripping. Just because its considered a sport dose not make it right.


Here is a form of horse roping/tripping where the horse will get hurt. No ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Tripping is disgusting, treating the horse as you do team roping, is slightly different. 

I don't particularly like it, I wouldn't endorse it, but horses are classified as livestock. As are cattle, so in turn we are comparing apples to apples, but horses are a little more "close to home" for most of us here.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I wished I hadn't watched the video at the bottom of the article. That makes me so sad that people would think that was okay.

Roping a horse in a round pen to get it used to pressure and training is one thing. I have let trainers do that to my colt. 

Or take a totally feral horse and get it restrained for some sort of doctoring. Well, it's a necessary evil in that case. 

But to just take yearlings and rope them for fun in some competition? That is just shameful and disturbing!!!!! It's like the difference between doing surgery on an animal because it needs it vs. doing it just for fun. I don't know how what was seen in the video can be defended. I really can't. Doesn't anyone have sympathy for that poor paint colt? I do. I think it will take him a LONG time to trust a human after that, and that's if he is sound and given the chance. But the way these horses are treated as disposable I doubt he will get the chance. They would think nothing of shipping the whole load to slaughter if this is the amount of empathy they have for another living being. :evil: That baby should have had a chance at a decent life with someone that actually cares and loves horses. How sad that isn't the case.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

For those who are completely against horse roping, have you ever seen a horse roped correctly? Have you seen it done other than watching YouTube videos or the video posted with the article in the original post?

If you haven't, can you truly form an educated opinion based on one edited 4 minute clip?



Kiger, I am going to put you on the spot.
Why do you insist on putting horse roping into the same category as horse tripping either by Mexicans or South Americans? It's not the same.
You have already shown your lack of knowledge in the sister thread to this one by suggesting two people rope the horse around the neck.
Again there is a reason why you rope around the neck then front foot, it's the safest way.
I am sorry that your mare was treated incorrectly, but you need to let it go. Horses don't live in the past and neither should you when working with her. You will find that the both of you will go a lot further.




wyominggrandma said:


> I will say that I thought transporting horses in a double decker truck was no longer allowed? That turned me off from the very first, loading 40 young horses in a double decker trailer for transport.


I am not saying that those horses were hauled in a pot or not(second picture), as I wasn't there to see for myself. Usually horses are hauled in a trailer like the picture below(first picture). I would hope gal who wrote the article would know the difference between the two.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i am glad you posted that , Cowchick. I was thinking horse roping and horse tripping were the same. I stand corrected.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I LIVED on a ranch. I have SEEN it done right! BUT they where roped, brought in for training and that was THE END of their roping, unless it was a rope around the neck and they were led into the round pen. That was it, none of this repeatedly roping fragile babies. Go ahead and put me on the spot I have seen it and decided there is no need for it to be a sport. I also lived in south phoenix and the Mexican cowboys roped everything 12 different ways. I own a byproduct of this "sport" and a combination of the other two. If done CORRECTLY on the ranch for a good reason, I'm ok with it. Turning it into a sport and roping these babies more than once, is NOT ok! I'm sorry but when you have SEEN a horse roped in this manner brake something and them be killed as if its life meant NOTHING you can tell me its fine. I'm going to compare it to Mexican tripping because turning this into a sport is not only giving tripping a leg to stand on but in my opinion is not much better. These horses are RUNNING out of the shoot, when roped they stop and not nicely, and a lot of times end up on the ground. You can support equine cruelty all you want, and you can be fine with these babies being shoved into CATTLE trailers, where they get trampled, legs stuck and broken, and you can be ok with these babies being used up then slaughtered. Would you want to buy a colt that had been repeatedly roped and dropped on the ground? Most people looking for a good horse would not. Only rodeos would look at them I bet, and broncs only have a career for so long before they end up in dog food too.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> I LIVED on a ranch. I have SEEN it done right! BUT they where roped, brought in for training and that was THE END of their roping, unless it was a rope around the neck and they were led into the round pen. That was it, none of this repeatedly roping fragile babies. Go ahead and put me on the spot I have seen it and decided there is no need for it to be a sport. I also lived in south phoenix and the Mexican cowboys roped everything 12 different ways. I own a byproduct of this "sport" and a combination of the other two. If done CORRECTLY on the ranch for a good reason, I'm ok with it. Turning it into a sport and roping these babies more than once, is NOT ok! I'm sorry but when you have SEEN a horse roped in this manner brake something and them be killed as if its life meant NOTHING you can tell me its fine. I'm going to compare it to Mexican tripping because turning this into a sport is not only giving tripping a leg to stand on but in my opinion is not much better. These horses are RUNNING out of the shoot, when roped they stop and not nicely, and a lot of times end up on the ground. You can support equine cruelty all you want, and you can be fine with these babies being shoved into CATTLE trailers, where they get trampled, legs stuck and broken, and you can be ok with these babies being used up then slaughtered. Would you want to buy a colt that had been repeatedly roped and dropped on the ground? Most people looking for a good horse would not. Only rodeos would look at them I bet, and broncs only have a career for so long before they end up in dog food too.


Well, if you don't mind being put on the spot... since you lived on a ranch and seen horses roped why don't you give a detailed description on how you would correctly rope a horse to give shots/castrate/brand.


----------



## Running Whisper (Nov 30, 2012)

First off this article was VERY opinionated and biased. It's hard to get anything off of it with that. Secondly as much as you don't want to admit it horses ARE livestock and are not very different than cattle. If they "break" they most likely will be made into meat just as cattle would. I think that a lot of people are forgetting that horses are livestock that are domesticated and are not pets.

Going back to the event that happened. There is no reason why the guy should have let all those teams compete. The foals shouldn't be roped more than once and definitely more than twice. They should have set a restriction on the number of teams allowed to participate. 

As far as it being a "sport" it is just like calf roping. Many have expressed dislike in it, but it's a way of life just as cowchick has said. It's very important when working with livestock, granted it doesn't need to be made a sport, but I personally love watching rodeo. Also most of the livestock in rodeos know that it's their "job" just like horses used for dressage, jumping, trail riding, and etc. There is a reason why you see a lot of Brahman bulls used for bull riding. It's because they are smart and know that when in the arena they are supposed to preform, same for broncs. They are normally calm but when put into an arena they know there job. I find it to be just like a lot of other sports out there. Look at fighting and wrestling. They both are very hard and tough on the body, but it's their choice to do it, not any of ours. Their are side effects to the "sport" just as any other sport and activity in the world. Even if their was regulations and restrictions but on horse roping and rodeo for that fact, there would still be people pursuing eliminating it. I'm not saying that it should be allowed and made into a sport, but I find it no different than anything else we do.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

There are some things we will all have to agree to disagree on. Roping an animal because it is feral and need vet care or training is one thing.......to do it repeatedly just to exploit and abuse the animal is wrong. 

I just don't believe horses should be treated as garbage, which is what these roping events are doing. They don't care about the horses physically or emotionally. I don't think its much different than dog or cock fighting. Maybe worse, because dogs and roosters have an instinct to fight. The horses are fleeing for their lives in their mind. I think it's abuse and there is no excuse for it.

I am not saying if you have a feral horse it might not need to be restrained in some way.....until you get it tamed down. But that is not the same as taking innocent yearlings and running them through a rodeo again and again just for the heck of it. It's just cruel and horses deserve a little respect. I don't know how anyone can defend it. What a waste of life. What horse crazy little girl wouldn't give anything for a horse? And these horses are being treated like their lives are meaningless and disposable.

I've said my peace. I know many of you don't care. But I don't know how you can own horses and not have any empathy for these horses being roped. You know, it's not even the roping so much as them being yanked off their feet. That's what bothers me the most. These horses have to be scared to death. Horses were domesticated and bred to be domestic animals by mankind. To treat them without any regard for their lives and health is a betrayal. I'm sure they would would serve us loyally if only given a chance.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Well, if you don't mind being put on the spot... since you lived on a ranch and seen horses roped why don't you give a detailed description on how you would correctly rope a horse to give shots/castrate/brand.


These horses are not being castrated, branded or given shots. They are being thrown to the ground and dragged around just for amusement.

At this day in age, most horses are handled from birth and don't need to be roped and thrown to the ground like that. My colt was castrated by the vet and stands at the tie rail for shots which I give by myself. No roping and throwing required. I guess what I'm saying is, this is an archaic, barbaric way to handle horses and most horses don't require that type of handling. And again, this is a something being done for amusement, not to doctor the horses.

I don't believe in bull fighting either.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think Running Whisper brought up a point worth mentioning.
This isn't an event that will be in the PRCA/NFR or the next AQHA show craze that anyone with a dog and a rope can enter.
This is something that is area specific, big country and big horse herds. Mostly this is for people who deal with horses in this manner. 
Frankly, roping in the raw.
The rodeo you see on TV is so far removed from real ranch life most can't relate. Any yahoo can watch it then go to rodeo school to rope calves or ride saddle bronc.
But if you want to rope horses and do it well, you have to do it in real life. 

Not all horses come from a breeder magically halter broke and ready to accept humans. Doesn't make a horse better or worse than someone elses', just different. Some of my horses may be wolfy on the ground(some are not much on ground work) but you will be hard pressed to find a harder working horse and happy to do it. We have horses that if you stub your toe they will paw your head. But you can make a big circle and rope off them all day long...yep, sorry to dispel the myth of horses after they have been roped are scared of ropes. Again, forget the past, live in the now. Ride him in the present. You would be surprised.

I find it kind of funny because if you go to ranch horse sales that people have decided are "trendy" to go to find their next penning or trail mount... a lot of the horses have been treated the same way(depending on the area). But you would never know. 

Just because a horse has been roped, whether it be once or multiple times, doesn't mean he has been abused or crippled. If a horse has been roped incorrectly it will have some lasting effects but not if he has been roped right.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I already said I'm ok with it ON the RANCH! I have NO problem with it being used to vet, brand and castrate horses. It needs done one way or another. Ropers on a ranch have to be atleast competent in roping, the ropers at a sporting event could just be trying it out and mess up alot, at the cost to the animal. And yes they rope both neck and front legs, BUT they are not repeatedly roped for sport, not multiple times in a day in the same manner. If they are roped, there is a good reason to go through the hassle of roping them. But as I have already stated ropers roping the same 20+ foals for over 100 rounds is unnecessary. Yes horses are livestock but in some countries so are dogs and cats. I wont be eating my dog and I wont be eating my horse. So I do have an issue with killing/injuring ANY livestock during a sporting event, but I'm against eating horse unless you are in BFE and about to starve.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> I already said I'm ok with it ON the RANCH! I have NO problem with it being used to vet, brand and castrate horses. It needs done one way or another. Ropers on a ranch have to be atleast competent in roping, the ropers at a sporting event could just be trying it out and mess up alot, at the cost to the animal. And yes they rope both neck and front legs, BUT they are not repeatedly roped for sport, not multiple times in a day in the same manner. If they are roped, there is a good reason to go through the hassle of roping them. But as I have already stated ropers roping the same 20+ foals for over 100 rounds is unnecessary. Yes horses are livestock but in some countries so are dogs and cats. I wont be eating my dog and I wont be eating my horse. So I do have an issue with killing/injuring ANY livestock during a sporting event, but I'm against eating horse unless you are in BFE and about to starve.


So if they rope them the same way in competition it is not okay?

I have horses that been roped multiple times. (By the way those were not foals, they were long yearlings/2 year olds about the time when we catch them up to be taken care of, again the article was not quite correct.) 
And the horses were roped 4 times not 100, about the same mine are roped. 
Looks pretty traumatized ... the top pic was today when I walked out to check on everyone,(caught him to take pics of his unique whorls)feed some alfalfa because of the cold- it was -22F this morning- and make sure the ice was broke for water. The bottom pics are his first few handlings. 
Point being, if done right shouldn't be no different than roping on the ranch. Roped correctly will not cause lasting trauma.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

CowChick, I think you are missing the important point - I see very little protesting that it is fine when done out of necessity.

The problem is that the horses in question were roped 4 times, for no good reason, in what, an hour? I doubt that your horses were treated as such.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am using that the fact they are roped out of necessity as a point. 
If the horses are roped for sport in the same manner as on the ranch it makes it different?

And it took more than 1 hour to rope them. My horses are/were roped the same- necked and front footed, the reason why I am using it as an example.
The reason why I posted the pictures.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im not talking just a rope around the neck. I cold do that with any horse, and not have a total melt down. I have a problem with roping a young horse's neck AND front legs repeatedly. One is fine, but they don't need to have their legs roped THAT many times. Having a rope around thier neck is fine, they will live, but roping the legs ends in a horse like this (its IMPOSSIBLE to find any pics of horse roping without a horse on the ground.)









This is a good example of using a rope on a young horse.





And so is this.





But I have a problem with this (they still call it tripping but its roping.)





I would love to find an unbiased vid but I cant find horse roping anywhere. This is the best I can do. 

If in the right setting its fine, but in a sport setting its not. Its taking it away from what its meant to be and causing unnecessary harm to young horses. If a bunch of ranches want to get together ad have a horse busting/branding/castrating jamboree whatever. The roping is being used for what its meant for and there is no excessive foal roping.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I also understand the need to rope a calf, steer or heifer or cow on a ranch setting. There is a difference between arena sport and farm setting. Farms/Ranch: the animal is roped one time, not set against a clock not with roaring fans, not for sport or artificial means of "getting the animal going" (ie shock sticks and etc. I also know that not all rodeo events use such rods or sticks and are supposedly illegal but some how they get in.) Also on ranches the animal is roped for a purpose like branding, castration and etc and then is let go to thier herd. They arent used time and time gain. In sporting events things get out of control in more ways than on a ranch. When ppl begin to compete against a clock things can get hurried, careless and violent. Even the horses being ridden get a little freaked out in such a setting and can respond in ways they normally would not do in a ranch setting. People and animals get reved up with screaming crowds, reved up riders and etc to make the fastest time possible. Not nearly as much on a ranch. I have experience with cattle on a ranch setting and working with them so I am not talking out of experience. Cattle do not like noise, they do not like sudden change and they do not like being "reved" up and nor do horses or other animals for that matter. In Ranch settings things are much more subdued unless the cattle are stampeding then you just have a dangerous mess. 
What is "correctly" roped on a ranch my fall short by far in a timed sport event. In a sport event "get em snagged, get em down and get em tied as fast as you can" is the objective and not always humanely or in consideration of the animal. Yes accidents happen on ranches but less so than in sporting events such as rodeos. I watched a home video taken by a spectator at a rodeo of horse wrangling. The vidoe shows paniced horses (some to young and most to wild) running blindly and several ran into a pipe gate one getting his leg caught and it snapped right in two. Two men then proceeded to beat the animal into the catch pen where it later disapeared out of range of video sight. To me this is *not* acceptable. This is not the age of "grab em, break em and hope they survive it". This was not training but stupidity at its worse, the thing is though its the animal that gets the bad end of the deal. 

COWCHICK77 shows pictures of a horse being "roped" in a quiet setting with out distraction and without a frightened, panic stricken horse with no time clock set on the event and more than likely has been handled.( even if minutely). Much quieter environment, and what seems to be a gentling session with a ridden horse that is more than likely chosen to help aid in such training due to temperment and taining, not madly chasing the chestnut and a rider madly whirling a rope snagging him.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

4horses said:


> I think it is disgusting. There is a reason why stocks were invented.
> 
> *Cattle are food animals. If they get injured or break a leg, they can be rendered for meat.* It is different with horses, as they are expected to be ridden. Horses are too fragile. I wonder how many of those horses will go on to have lameness problems down the road. As yearlings they are not done growing and it can leave them with permanent damage. Minor damage may not show up until years later, when that injury starts developing more and more arthritis...
> 
> Flip over injuries are known to cause pelvic injuries. There are very thick ligaments in the pelvis and if those get torn... The prognosis is poor. I would also be concerned with injuries to the head and neck.


Horses are also food animals, in MANY countries. Please do not be so naive to say that cattle are our only food source.

Cattle can also flip, and cause injuries to themselves as a result. 
But I suppose that is okay because they are 'food' animals when we all want a burger..


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I am using that the fact they are roped out of necessity as a point.
> If the horses are roped for sport in the same manner as on the ranch it makes it different?
> 
> And it took more than 1 hour to rope them. My horses are/were roped the same- necked and front footed, the reason why I am using it as an example.
> The reason why I posted the pictures.


I still think you missed my point.

How long would that event have taken? Looks to me like it takes maybe 30 seconds on average to rope each horse. If I recall, there were 160-something runs. That means it would have taken around 80 minutes for the event. When there were 40 horses, that means that each horse was being roped once every 20 (approx) minutes.

Would you do that on the ranch? Rope your horse neck and feet, let it go, then come back 20 minutes later and do it again? It is that rate that I think you'll find most of us oppose. If the event was run with 160 horses, or even 80, then that's a different story.

That being said, I presume that this event may not be the norm. Perhaps most events are run more like 80+ horses for 160 runs. If that's the case, then it is simply the ones like the example that are 'wrong'.


----------



## Running Whisper (Nov 30, 2012)

Once again the ropers are treating the horses just as any other livestock. They are not treating them as pets as so many of us do. I'm gonna say what I said before with it being just like team roping and calf roping. 

Going off of what cowchick is asking. What makes it any different if they are doing it the same why as on a ranch? I think that what she is arguing is a valid point. If it's the same on a ranch then I don't see any problem with it. Go look at horses or cows even that have been used for roping. They are not traumatized, and also most have had no handling before anyways. I really don't think that it will make them so called traumatized and scared of all humans. Then again there are many excepts though with each animal being different. 

I do not believe that they should have been roped that many times in such a short period of time. Also going off of what Utah equine said about them not receiving water or food. I would not expect them to get food or water while they are competing or waiting to compete. It could cause more problems than good. They could easily colic after competing and then competing again.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I think the major difference between a ranch necessity and doing it for sport is the unnecessary trauma and possibly injury you're causing to the animal - horse, calf, or otherwise. At a farm you HAVE to rope. There's not many other methods to do it if you have a lot of head of cattle/horses - chasing and roping is often the most humane, fastest way to catch the animal - there are other methods but they aren't exactly time saving and fluff and butterflies for the animals.

In sport, none of it is necessary. You're throwing a very young animal, scared, without mama, into an arena that's bright and loud. You chase it on horseback and don't even tell me they aren't afraid. You rope them, they go down, they could get injured. The emotional trauma sticks. Even if it doesn't I see NO reason to put them through that whether or not long term effects linger, because the activity itself is not fun for the animal being chased down. All just because it's fun - not because you have to tag them, not because you're getting a vet out. You're tormenting the calves/foals for fun and sport.

To me, that's not sport. To each their own, I suppose - we all share different opinions.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

You cannot say repreted ropings don't tramatize a horse. My arab is not a spooky horse but one look at a rope and she though she was going to die. It know a roper and he agreed that she acted like she was roped. Horses are strong animals and most can get over it but not all. my mare has sufferd dammage from roping. Her hips where out, she has on old leg injuy that acts up every now and then. Its ok on the ranch but not in sport. And have you not seen the vid where they where roping the foals? They are not doing it right and foals end up on the ground, and that's how they would rope for sport.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoebox, the roping you are talking about I am sure is the rope the foal and stop. The foal probably watches ALL of the other horses who aren't bothered by this, so he figures it isn't a death sentence. 
Whipping an unbroken foal to make him run and then roping him and hogtying is a sure recipe to produce a horse who cannot be "broken" to ride later on, _if the foal survives._ I have heard that a horse under 2yo can break their necks if they resist being tied and haul back. It cannot be safe for them to treat foals like cattle who have a much shorter and stockier neck.
This is a waste of horseflesh and I wouldn't do this to a coyote.
MY GOSH, the whole IDEA of getting a horse trained in is to teach him that those things that frighten him are pleasant or at least just an inconvenience, not horrifying. I think if we had videos being sent around the internet of these events there would be an uproar.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Corporal said:


> This is a waste of horseflesh and I wouldn't do this to a coyote.


All of my long and emotional responses and Corporal summed up my feelings in one sentence! Thank you!


----------



## Running Whisper (Nov 30, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> You cannot say repreted ropings don't tramatize a horse. My arab is not a spooky horse but one look at a rope and she though she was going to die. It know a roper and he agreed that she acted like she was roped. Horses are strong animals and most can get over it but not all. my mare has sufferd dammage from roping. Her hips where out, she has on old leg injuy that acts up every now and then. Its ok on the ranch but not in sport. And have you not seen the vid where they where roping the foals? They are not doing it right and foals end up on the ground, and that's how they would rope for sport.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Each horse reacts differently, so while one horse could be roped repeatedly and be fine while another one reacts differently. That is what I said, so I guess I should have worded that differently earlier. Yes I do believe that some horses can be more scared than others. Also you say it's okay on a ranch. So why can't they rope the SAME way as they would on a ranch? If they can't rope them the right way then they have no reason to be roping ANY animal at all. I understand that you don't like it, and I'm not saying that it should be a sport. I guess I just don't see it differently than any other sport us humans do. And I do see some valid points people are making both for it and also against it.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't read the last page or so, but, what I saw from some comments in the first 4 pages is almost laughable....which is a poor choice of words, I know, but didn't want to point out some folks' lack of knowledge....

First, I rope steers, and have roped horses(still do when I start them), but not in a rodeo such as the one in the article. The only time a hot shot is used is whena steer gets stuck in a lead up chute(this is not done our of fear, but because cows aren't that smart and get themselves into some very tight spots. We, and I rope alot at my place and many others, have NEVER had to use a hot shot or any other device to make the steers go. Also, I have had my current set of steers(4) for a year...with NO injuries, or visible "trauma".

Rough stock horses in rodeos, for the most part, live VERY LONG and pampered lives...they just retired a saddle bronc last night at the NFR that had been bucking for more than 15 years I believe, and he looked really good last night. There are many great grandmother bucking horses that have lived past 30...they have kid, grandkids, and great grandkids bucking now. Every year at the San Angelo rodeo they usually bring one of the old "great" mares with her 3 or 4 generation lineage.

Now, to the point, I don't think we need to regulate horse roping...think back to the horse slaughter debate. What happened when all the bleeding hearts got what they wanted and the slaughter houses closed down? All of the horses now get slaughtered WITHOUT regulation and with MUCH cruelty in Mexico. For the most part, these are rare, and for sure a regional happening. And, for the most part, the horses are treated fine, unlike some of the south of the border videos being shown...even the rodeos in Mexico are much more cruel and harsh(to both animal and human) than ours. 

And, finally, be careful what you want regulated....we start regulating this, then there will be more horse racing regulation, more endurance riding regulation(how dare you ride that poor animal for 5 continuous hours, over rough terrain, in the heat, ....blah blah blah...), and every other equine sport.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

ropinbiker said:


> I didn't read the last page or so, but, what I saw from some comments in the first 4 pages is almost laughable....which is a poor choice of words, I know, but didn't want to point out some folks' lack of knowledge....
> 
> First, I rope steers, and have roped horses(still do when I start them), but not in a rodeo such as the one in the article. The only time a hot shot is used is whena steer gets stuck in a lead up chute(this is not done our of fear, but because cows aren't that smart and get themselves into some very tight spots. We, and I rope alot at my place and many others, have NEVER had to use a hot shot or any other device to make the steers go. Also, I have had my current set of steers(4) for a year...with NO injuries, or visible "trauma".


So you don't rope at a rodeo, but you do at home. At home is different than at a rodeo. We're talking about taking yearlings and calves (not full grown animals), roping them down, tying it up, etc in a loud bright arena for no other reason than fun. More injuries happen at rodeos because at home people are worried about injuring their own stock, and since it's done out of necessity it's typically much quieter and safer and stops once the animal is secured. 



ropinbiker said:


> Rough stock horses in rodeos, for the most part, live VERY LONG and pampered lives...they just retired a saddle bronc last night at the NFR that had been bucking for more than 15 years I believe, and he looked really good last night. There are many great grandmother bucking horses that have lived past 30...they have kid, grandkids, and great grandkids bucking now. Every year at the San Angelo rodeo they usually bring one of the old "great" mares with her 3 or 4 generation lineage.


We aren't talking about bucking broncos. That's an entirely different topic.



ropinbiker said:


> Now, to the point, I don't think we need to regulate horse roping...think back to the horse slaughter debate. What happened when all the bleeding hearts got what they wanted and the slaughter houses closed down? All of the horses now get slaughtered WITHOUT regulation and with MUCH cruelty in Mexico. For the most part, these are rare, and for sure a regional happening. And, for the most part, the horses are treated fine, unlike some of the south of the border videos being shown...even the rodeos in Mexico are much more cruel and harsh(to both animal and human) than ours.


We also are not talking about slaughter. That's a totally different can of worms. Comparing a horse sport to horse slaughter is silly.



ropinbiker said:


> And, finally, be careful what you want regulated....we start regulating this, then there will be more horse racing regulation, more endurance riding regulation(how dare you ride that poor animal for 5 continuous hours, over rough terrain, in the heat, ....blah blah blah...), and every other equine sport.


For what is't worth, I DO think organized equine events should be regulated. The things I have seen at the racetrack I work make me sick. It could do with more regulation in my opinion. While Endurance events are organized to an extent, it's not remotely the same thing as holding a roping rodeo, organized at some stadium, where people pay to watch people compete. If someone overruns their horse during an endurance event that's more individual cruelty on their part than that of the entire sport, as tons of endurance horses go the whole ride just fine - there's not a way to rope a young horse or calf and make it humane and safe and pleasant for the animal doing the chasing AND the animal being roped - being roped is not a fun thing for these young animals and is more terrifying than anything.


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

Shoebox -- wrong on most accounts!! 


I DO rope in rodeos, I also rope at home -- for practice! I said I dont rope horses at rodeos.

The reason i brought up slaughter is because of the atrocitities happening now that we regulated it out of our country.

Someone else through, more than once, that rodeo stock(specifically mentioneed bucking horses) retire early, all end up broke, etc.

Did you read any of the other posts??????


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

ropinbiker said:


> Shoebox -- wrong on most accounts!!
> 
> 
> I DO rope in rodeos, I also rope at home -- for practice! I said I dont rope horses at rodeos.
> ...


My mistake, I thought you'd said you didn't at rodeos - not just 'not at a rodeo of that type.' My bad.

I did read other posts... Apparently not the one you're referencing. I still think it was silly of them to mention broncos. That's not what the topic is about, and it's just going to open a whole new debate - they're different sports entirely.


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

Agreed, that's why I added it though, it is off topic for sure.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> Im not talking just a rope around the neck. I cold do that with any horse, and not have a total melt down. I have a problem with roping a young horse's neck AND front legs repeatedly. One is fine, but they don't need to have their legs roped THAT many times. Having a rope around thier neck is fine, they will live, but roping the legs ends in a horse like this (its IMPOSSIBLE to find any pics of horse roping without a horse on the ground.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Kiger....I asked you to describe how you would properly rope and restrain horse to castrate/brand since you have lived on a ranch and seen how it was done and what do you do? 
Post more YouTube videos....of halter breaking not roping and restraining a horse. *sigh*
Funny side note, I know where the first video was taken and know who that is...LOL
Second video...I wouldn't let that leppy touch my worst horse.
Third video, a Humane Society video...really? LOL
You have successfully proven how little you know about it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

There seems to some people who are hung up on the idea that the lights or it being done in an arena is scary and traumatic which makes it as a sport unacceptable.
If I was to use that same logic- wouldn't all shows especially for young horses be unacceptable because it might be scary the first time a horse gets hauled to a horse show or rodeo?

Also they are not foals that have been stripped off the mares. These are long yearlings coming two, the same age it would be done on a ranch.

Then I see someone mention that rodeo folks or people who rope for sport do not care about the livestock yet roping at home is okay? 
HUH? Where did that logic come from?

Again a good portion of you seem to think that roping=trauma or injury no matter how or where it is done. And that is just not the case, hence the constant reference to what we do on a regular basis on a ranch and we have yet to cripple one.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im sorry it was the only vid not posted by Peta or SHARK or other group slamming abuse in flashing letters across the vid (that tells you something doesn't it?). And I don't even LIKE roping ON the ranch, but when you have 100+ horses to deal with at once it has its place. The issue with a rodeo setting is that on the ranch these horses are roped, branded/vetted/castrated and let loose, not to be roped that way again (at least where I was at and we never had issue, no I did not rope as I did not like it but I watched). For sport they would be roped on the ranch Vetted and branded, then shipped off to be roped again. I don't like it. I own a byproduct of tripping AND roping. When you have a full grown horse that you can shoot off of, ride 7 miles within the city (with people honking, yelling and running up to you) and swing her lead rope all over her, freak out at seeing a lasso (not even it being within 20 feet) there is trauma. I don't mean just spooky, I mean trying to go over or plow through a 5 ft fence, try to crawl out of a stall and run in terror for 30 min straight. It took me almost a year of working with her almost every day for her to see a rope and not lose her brain. It has its place but in the sporting arena I think not. IF, and that's a big IF, it where to be a sport I think brake away roping should be the extent. The roper get bragging rights saying they roped it and no animal was forcibly stopped at high speeds and possibly tripped. I have been to enough rodeos to know injuries are rare, but when they do happen its not something you want to see, at least with roping. You have a right to do what ever you want with your animals, if you want to chop up your horse and eat it than you can. But turn something cruel and dangerous into a public sport is NOT OK!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> There seems to some people who are hung up on the idea that the lights or it being done in an arena is scary and traumatic which makes it as a sport unacceptable.
> If I was to use that same logic- wouldn't all shows especially for young horses be unacceptable because it might be scary the first time a horse gets hauled to a horse show or rodeo?
> 
> Also they are not foals that have been stripped off the mares. These are long yearlings coming two, the same age it would be done on a ranch.
> ...


I have actually had this told to me by two different people when conversing about roping calves. Their mindset was that at home, that's THEIR livestock, that's the animal they pay money for and will hopefully make money on. At a rodeo, that's not their calf. It's not theirs, they don't spend money on it and they don't lose money if it gets hurt so it doesn't matter if something happens to it. 

If that is the mindset of those two people I would bet money there are others who think the exact same way.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

The ignorance in some of these posts makes me just not want to even reply.

But. let me just say...any animal can be injured doing anything. My horse has done more harm to himself being tied to a hitch post then these babies will EVER get. 

Don't hack something/someone just because you may not agree with it or enjoy it.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horses done this way, in either type, will end up crippled and not able to be used. Which means slaughter.

While I don't like it with calves either, or cows...they are most likely going to slaughter.

And pretty silly to spend all the money that people do on bettering their horse's life, and then think this is okay to do to them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> Im sorry it was the only vid not posted by Peta or SHARK or other group slamming abuse in flashing letters across the vid (that tells you something doesn't it?).
> *PETA and SHARK are terrorists, they think that no animal should be domesticated or kept as pets, so, no, that doesn't tell me anything.*
> 
> And I don't even LIKE roping ON the ranch, but when you have 100+ horses to deal with at once it has its place. The issue with a rodeo setting is that on the ranch these horses are roped, branded/vetted/castrated and let loose, not to be roped that way again (at least where I was at and we never had issue, no I did not rope as I did not like it but I watched). For sport they would be roped on the ranch Vetted and branded, then shipped off to be roped again. I don't like it.
> ...


*Your calling it cruel and dangerous based on your experience with one horse and a couple of YouTube clips. Don't you think that is a lot like seeing a picture or video of someone using rollkur and accusing all dressage or reining of being abusive? Or seeing a YouTube video of someone bloodying a horses sides with spurs then saying all spurs are abusive. *



Shoebox said:


> I have actually had this told to me by two different people when conversing about roping calves. Their mindset was that at home, that's THEIR livestock, that's the animal they pay money for and will hopefully make money on. At a rodeo, that's not their calf. It's not theirs, they don't spend money on it and they don't lose money if it gets hurt so it doesn't matter if something happens to it.
> 
> If that is the mindset of those two people I would bet money there are others who think the exact same way.


*Do those two people rodeo? (either you specified or I missed it, sorry)*

*Don't get me wrong, there are people who rodeo or rope that do not care about the livestock, but for the most part they care. If you are rough on the livestock you are disqualified. Disqualification means you just wasted your money-entry fees, fuel, food, etc. and a chance to win a check.*


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Cowchick77, yep, they both participated in the rodeos every year in my town. Sorry, I did not specify in my original post.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> I have actually had this told to me by two different people when conversing about roping calves. Their mindset was that at home, that's THEIR livestock, that's the animal they pay money for and will hopefully make money on. At a rodeo, that's not their calf. It's not theirs, they don't spend money on it and they don't lose money if it gets hurt so it doesn't matter if something happens to it.
> 
> If that is the mindset of those two people I would bet money there are others who think the exact same way.


One of my points exactlly. Its that "well its not mine" metality. I loathe that mentality


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Just some input on regulating all horse sports more carefully- I think it'd be a great idea. 
I grew up in a place where endurance was a big deal; there was a ridiculous amount of money involved. 
Horses died every race. The owners would buy a batch of 100 or so horses, and only half of them usually saw the end of the season. 
I remember being at an endurance event (our yard had a neighboring endurance yard, and we were stabled in the endurance guest stable for the weekend because there was an international jumping show at our yard) and I took out one of my horses for a walk- just around the stables there was a dead horse. 
Around there were horses that couldn't even raise their heads- they wouldn't eat or drink because they were too tired. 

Obviously this is not the norm in most places- I don't mean to bash endurance in any way- my point is simply that the horse world can never be regulated too closely because of the fact that imo, we are the owners of the horses- they depend on us and simply do what we ask them. With that comes responsibility to keep them safe and out of harms way,[even though i swear horses are born with a need to injure themselves :lol: but that just makes it more important for us to be careful with them] and there will always be 'bad eggs' that try to cut corners.

Anyways, I'm really enjoying the replies here; its very difficult to form a personal opinion on something controversial because most websites and articles are so biased- so it's really good to see some personal experiences.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Great input, BobTheBuilder.

It isn't the sports themselves that are cruel - it's the people taking part. In your endurance example, the owners clearly had no interest in the welfare of their horses. If the people in the article example had any interest in the welfare of the horses being roped, they wouldn't have allowed them to be roped so many times in a short period.

Which is why my vote in the poll was that it should be more strictly regulated. It could be a one in a million case, but all efforts should be made to prevent even that.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Shoebox said:


> Cowchick77, yep, they both participated in the rodeos every year in my town. Sorry, I did not specify in my original post.


That's too bad. 
I have a lot of friends who rodeo, some pro, some open level, some ranch rodeo or both and none of my friends have the mentality of thrashing someone elses' livestock just because they don't own them. And I have never had that thought either.

Again, I just want to remind that roping horses is not a new thing or going to be the next sporting craze. It is area specific and it has been going on for years the issue is that the animal rights activists have finally caught wind of it. They think that just owning an animal is cruel and they should all be running free let alone roped.

I will also give a little tidbit of information that might be interesting since some are worried about the welfare of animals roped for sport.
During a good year, when we have the feed(we have been in a drought for the last couple of years) we take in and summer anywhere from 2,000- 5,500 yearling steers. Sometimes we lease cattle for sporting events, cuttings, ropings etc. We have found that the loading/unloading/shipping is the most stressful on the cattle, not the cutting, roping etc. We found that they shrink the most from the shipping process not from worked/roped. Cattle shrink(lose weight) when stressed. 
I can't say that is completely true for horses as I haven't ran horses across a scale before/after roping and shipping. 
But that might be something to think about.


----------

